

Will Chirp become the next Twitter? - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18927928
Chirp app sends smartphone [ed. link] data via 'digital birdsong'<p>http://chirp.io/
======
DHowett
No, Chirp will not become the next Twitter (if the title of the post here
changes, this sentence will make little sense.)

Chirp seems to be more "network of things" than "social media network." They
have what appears to be nigh-unto nothing in common. It aspires to completely
different goals.

What is the point in raising our fluff with article titles like "Will X become
the next Y?"?

------
dave1010uk
This seems very similar to QR codes. Users basically share a link to a file on
Chirp's servers. It would be great to see this in an open format, so it could
be used by anyone, without relying on a third party. I can imagine this being
useful in emergency situations.

------
dave1010uk
I skipped over this on HN due to the link-baity headline, then saw it on the
BBC site. Actual title is "Chirp app sends smartphone data via 'digital
birdsong'". Mods, please update title here.

~~~
dominicrodger
FWIW, I think "Will Chirp become 'next Twitter'?" was the short version of the
title, based on the most read links on the BBC site.

------
TheSaaSGuy
The coolest app I have seen in the last 1 year ! Transmit data across iPhones
using sound !

